# для Genitive; на Accusative



## eni8ma

These two seem to have a very similar meaning (for "a purpose"). Are they interchangeable?

The sample sentences provided were:
Он собирает материал *для* доклада. - Не is collecting material for a report.
Он пьёт только *для* удовольствия. - Не drinks only for pleasure.

Музей закрыли *на* ремонт. - They closed the museum for repairs.
Папа копит деньги *на* машину. - Dad is saving money for a car.

Is it OK to say:
Он собирает материал *на* доклад. - Не is collecting material for a report.
Он пьёт только *на* удовольствие. - Не drinks only for pleasure.

Музей закрыли *для* ремонта. - They closed the museum for repairs.
Папа копит деньги *для* машине. - Dad is saving money for a car.

===
What about:
Мы забронировали номер *на* двоих. - We reserved a room for two.
Она готовит обед *на* десять человек. - She is making dinner for ten people.

Can I say:
Мы забронировали номер *для* двоих. - We reserved a room for two.
Она готовит обед *для* десять человек. - She is making dinner for ten people.

===
It may be that it just "feels wrong" to use these prepositions this way, but if so, is there someone who can explain when to use one rather than the other?


----------



## Maroseika

eni8ma said:


> These two seem to have a very similar meaning (for "a purpose"). Are they interchangeable?


Sometimes - yes, but usually they are 'coloured" differently, one being more colloquial.


Is it OK to say:
Он собирает материал *на* доклад.  (a bit colloquial)
Он пьёт только *на* удовольствие. 

Музей закрыли *для* ремонта. 
Папа копит деньги *для* машины. 
Formally it is correct but sounds clumsy. But you may say для покупки машины.


Can I say:
Мы забронировали номер *для* двоих. 
Она готовит обед *для* десять  десятерых человек. 
But the phrase with для looks like she is more a servant than a hostess.





> It may be that it just "feels wrong" to use these prepositions this way, but if so, is there someone who can explain when to use one rather than the other?


I'm afraid it is not possible to formalize this, like it is with in/on/at in English or в/на in Russian (на заводе, but в школе). In some cases it is just a stable combination of the verb and preposition на/для. But even where the both are possible, there is only a slight difference between them. What difference? Well, I don't know exactly, but maybe just a hint, cf.:

Собирать деньги на сирот - it's more about orphants in general
Собирать деньги для сирот - it's more about the concrete orphants.


----------



## vnn

eni8ma said:


> These two seem to have a very similar meaning (for "a purpose"). Are they interchangeable?


Yes, mostly interchangeable, but sometimes one form is used much more often then the other, so the rare one would sound strange.


> Is it OK to say:


Он собирает материал *на* доклад. - Не is collecting material for a report. Possible
Он пьёт только *на* удовольствие. - Не drinks only for pleasure. Impossible

Музей закрыли *для* ремонта. - They closed the museum for repairs. Perfect
Папа копит деньги *для* [покупки] машины. - Dad is saving money for a car. With "покупки" is perfect though bookish.
In this case "копить на машину" is a standard and widely used shortage of "копить на покупку машины", that is why "копить для машины" cannot be used.



> ===
> What about:
> Мы забронировали номер *на* двоих. - We reserved a room for two.
> Она готовит обед *на* десять человек. - She is making dinner for ten people.
> 
> Can I say:


Мы забронировали номер *для* двоих. - We reserved a room for two. Perfect
Она готовит обед *для* десяти человек. - She is making dinner for ten people. Perfect


----------



## Mr_Darcy

Меня удивляют предыдущие ответы, поскольку мне кажется, что эти предлоги совсем _не_ взаимозаменяемы.

Копить можно только _на_ что-то (на машину), никак не для чего-то.
Магазин может быть закрыт только _на_ ремонт или _на_ обед, никак не для ремонта или для обеда.

Номер на двоих -- это номер, рассчитанный на двоих человек (речь идет о вместимости или о чём-то схожем). _Этот номер на сколько человек? На двоих._
Номер для двоих -- это номер, предназначенный для конкретных двоих человек или некоей категории людей. _Для кого этот номер? Для нас двоих._ _Это номер для молодоженов._

Я заказал _для нас двоих_ номер _на пятерых_.

Ситуация с обедом аналогична ситуации с номером:
Она приготовила нам двоим обед на десятерых.


----------



## Maroseika

mr_darcy said:


> Меня удивляют предыдущие ответы, поскольку мне кажется, что эти предлоги совсем _не_ взаимозаменяемы.


Во многих случаях они вполне взаимозаменяемы, но только в том отношении, что возможны оба варианта, как и было показано на примерах. Хотя в большинстве случаев эти варианты имеют разную окраску или оттенок смысла.


----------



## Garbuz

mr_darcy said:


> Меня удивляют предыдущие ответы, поскольку мне кажется, что эти предлоги совсем _не_ взаимозаменяемы.
> 
> Копить можно только _на_ что-то (на машину), никак не для чего-то.
> Магазин может быть закрыт только _на_ ремонт или _на_ обед, никак не для ремонта или для обеда.
> 
> Номер на двоих -- это номер, рассчитанный на двоих человек (речь идет о вместимости или о чём-то схожем). _Этот номер на сколько человек? На двоих._
> Номер для двоих -- это номер, предназначенный для конкретных двоих человек или некоей категории людей. _Для кого этот номер? Для нас двоих._ _Это номер для молодоженов._
> 
> Я заказал _для нас двоих_ номер _на пятерых_.
> 
> Ситуация с обедом аналогична ситуации с номером:
> Она приготовила нам двоим обед на десятерых.




Полностью согласен. Еще добавил бы в этот перечень "Собирать материалы *на *доклад", где "на" выглядит довольно странно. "Собирать материалы для книги, диссертации, доклада, статьи и т.д."


----------



## jipol

Generally the word “для” used like “for a subject”, e.g. “Он собирает материал для доклада” – a report requires additional materials.
The word “на” generally means “that is intended for”, e.g. “Папа копит деньги на машину” – dad is collecting money that will be used to buy a car.

Not all phrases can be seen from that point of view, but that should explain some differences between:
Мы забронировали номер для двоих. – We reserved a room for THE two men.
Мы забронировали номер на двоих. – We reserved a room that is intended for two men. 

Она готовит обед для десятерых. – She is making dinner for THE ten people.
Она готовит обед на десять человек – She is making dinner that should be enough for ten people.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

maroseika said:


> Во многих случаях они вполне взаимозаменяемы, но только в том отношении, что возможны оба варианта, как и было показано на примерах.


Как же они возможны, если не возможны?
Если бы кто-то пару-тройку раз сказал нечто вроде "музей закрыт для ремонта" или "я коплю для машины" (что это вообще значит?) или даже "я коплю для покупки машины", я бы решил, что русский язык для него неродной.

'Для' in 'Папа копит деньги для машины' has the same meaning as 'for' in 'Can you do it for me please', i.e. dad is saving money for the benefit of a car. Is the car alive and dad is going to give his money to the car or what?


----------



## Mr_Darcy

jipol said:


> Она готовит обед для десятерых. – She is making dinner for THE ten people.
> Она готовит обед на десять человек – She is making dinner that should be enough for ten people.


It does not have to be THE, actually.


----------



## Maroseika

Mr_Darcy said:


> Как же они возможны, если не возможны?


Деньги собираются для сирот.
Деньги собираются на сирот.
What's wrong?




> Если бы кто-то пару-тройку раз сказал нечто вроде "музей закрыт для ремонта" или "я коплю для машины" (что это вообще значит?) или даже "я коплю для покупки машины", я бы решил, что русский язык для него неродной.


In oral speech копить для покупки машины sounds too formal, but in the written speech it's all right.



> 'Для' in 'Папа копит деньги для машины' has the same meaning as 'for' in 'Can you do it for me please', i.e. dad is saving money for the benefit of a car. Is the car alive and dad is going to give his money to the car or what?


Папа копит для машины sounds bad. But копит для отпуска is OK, especially if it follows the question зачем:

- Зачем (для чего) ты копишь?
- Для отпуска.

- На что копишь?
- На отпуск.


----------



## jipol

Mr_Darcy said:


> It does not have to be THE, actually.


I know, but I just tried to highlight the difference.  That makes my idea a little bit clearer.


----------



## Natalisha

maroseika said:


> Во многих случаях они вполне взаимозаменяемы, но только в том отношении, что возможны оба варианта, как и было показано на примерах. Хотя в большинстве случаев эти варианты имеют разную окраску или оттенок смысла.


Я не могу согласиться. Понятно, что и с такими предлогами вас поймут правильно, но я была бы очень удивлена, если бы встретила такие выражения в какой-нибудь статье. 
А если бы вы делали тест на употребление предлогов, вам бы поставили двойку.

Кстати, выражение "они копят деньги на сирот" для меня не имеет смысла. Когда начинаю вдумываться, получаю "хотят купить сирот" (ерунда). Но если бы я это услышала от иностранца, я бы его, без сомнения, поняла.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

Maroseika said:


> Деньги собираются для сирот.
> Деньги собираются на сирот.
> What's wrong?


This is probably the only type of context in which the meanings of "на" and "для" converge, but still do not overlap, so we cannot say they are interchangeable. I can even think of an example where the two prepositions will play opposite roles: "Деньги собираются на сирот, да не для сирот". It means that the claimed purpose are orphans, but it's not orphans who will benefit from the money. The money is going to be embezzled.

In all your other examples, personally I would not say "для", and it really surprises me you are saying the options with _для _are as valid as those with _на_.
If somebody asked me "зачем (для чего) копишь?", I would definitely say "на отпуск" or "чтобы поехать в отпуск" or "чтобы были деньги на отпуск", but not "для отпуска". Or I would even say "Что ты имеешь в виду?" (What do you mean?) Because, actually, the question itself ("зачем (для чего) копишь?"), if it's intended to mean "what are you going to spend your savings on" sounds _very_ strange to me.
I would expect зачем/для чего in questions, like:
"Зачем копишь, все равно не накопишь?"
"Для чего копить, если за ценами всё равно не успеть?"


----------



## Maroseika

Mr_Darcy said:


> it really surprises me you are saying the options with _для _are as valid as those with _на_.



I never said anything like that, that one is as valid as another. Sometimes both variants are possible, but in most case they have different meaning or style, and often one clumsy though possible in some special contexts. That's what I said.


----------



## morzh

mr_darcy said:


> this is probably the only type of context in which the meanings of "на" and "для" converge



Этот костюм на меня мал / для меня мал.
На вас / для вас еды не хватит.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

_Этот костюм на меня мал_ -- так не говорят.
Костюм мне мал (лучше всего) или костюм для меня мал.

Насчет еды -- возможно (хотя насчет "для вас" я не уверен), но это, по-моему, как раз тот же тип контекста, что и про сирот.


----------



## Garbuz

"Я русский язык нехорошо знаю." (цитата) 

Собирать деньги для сирот. (Такое ощущение, что сироты поручили кому-то собрать для них денег, и теперь те этим занимаются).


----------



## Garbuz

Этот костюм сшит прямо на меня. (т.е. какой костюм?)

Этот костюм сшит для меня. (т.е. кому предназначается костюм?)
Поэтому "Этот костюм для меня мал" - нарушение нормы.


----------



## Natalisha

garbuz said:


> "Я русский язык нехорошо знаю." (цитата)


Читая и перечитывая эту ветку, начинаешь понимать, что ничего не понимаешь.


----------



## eni8ma

From reading the various comments, I get the impression that *для* is more specific, perhaps in regard to a particular purpose, whereas *на* is more general (?). So the intent of each sentence seems like this:

Он собирает материал *для* доклада. - Не has a particular report in mind.
Он пьёт только *для* удовольствия. - It is the drinking that provides the pleasure. 

Музей закрыли *на* ремонт. - They closed the museum for (general) repairs.
Папа копит деньги *на* машину. - Dad has no particular car in mind; he just needs to get enough money first.

Мы забронировали номер *на* двоих. - The room is big enough for (any) two people.
Она готовит обед *на* десять человек. - The dinner is sufficient for (any)  ten people.

Each of the following would probably be said differently, I suppose, if that's what was meant.

Он собирает материал *на* доклад. - The report is still in the early stages; there's nothing definite yet.

Музей закрыли *для* ремонта. - ? They have specific repairs to do.
Папа копит деньги *для* машине. - ? Dad has a particular car in mind.


----------



## jipol

> Он пьёт только *для* удовольствия. - It is the drinking that provides the pleasure.


I'd rather say "The only reason why he drinks - is pleasure"



> Папа копит деньги *на* машину. - Dad has no particular car in mind; he just needs to get enough money first.


More likely that he does have a particular car in mind.



> Он собирает материал *на* доклад. - The report is still in the early stages; there's nothing definite yet.
> 
> Музей закрыли *для* ремонта. - ? They have specific repairs to do.


Yes, although those phrases look strange, they can be seen this way.



> Папа копит деньги *для* машине. - ? Dad has a particular car in mind.


No, it's more likely "Car needs money and dad is trying to help it". Bizarre phrase. 
By the way, the ending is wrong. It should be "для машин*Ы*".


----------



## Maroseika

eni8ma said:


> Папа копит деньги *на* машину. - Dad has no particular car in mind; he just needs to get enough money first.


It would be на even if he knew what exactly car he wants:
Папа копит на Феррари-266, но пока накопил только на Москвич 2141.




> Он собирает материал *на* доклад. - The report is still in the early stages; there's nothing definite yet.


I'm not sure if it is possible to collect material for a report without knowing what exactly one is going to report.
Собирать материалы на доклад is hardly possible in any sense. But the following is possible and widely used:
У меня уже набралось достаточно материала на доклад. Пожалуй, хватит и на диссертацию.
In both cases для is also applicable and I don't see any nuance in the variants with на and для.

Thus, sometimes your idea about general and particular aspects works, but not always.


----------



## Slavianophil

eni8ma said:


> Он собирает материал *на* доклад. - The report is still in the early stages; there's nothing definite yet.
> 
> Музей закрыли *для* ремонта. - ? They have specific repairs to do.
> Папа копит деньги *для* машине. - ? Dad has a particular car in mind.


 
All these examples seem very strange to me. I don't remember hearing anything like this in all my life. I think a foreign learner of Russian would be best advised to avoid using such phrases if he does not want to sound funny or to be misunderstood.

The funniest of the list is "Папа копит деньги *для* машин*ы*." It sounds as if his car were an animate thing which wants to have money.

We can argue if any of these phrases can be used in some particular contexts or not, but for practical reasons they should be avoided.


----------



## eni8ma

OK, I was only testing how far the hypothesis would go; I wasn't suggesting that these were OK in Russian - just asking for feedback. 

It does seem fair to say that для is more specific, and на more general.  I am basing this idea on such comments as these (and others).



Maroseika said:


> Собирать деньги на сирот - it's more about orphans in general
> Собирать деньги для сирот - it's more about _particular(?)_ orphans.


(concrete orphans would be statues )



Mr_Darcy said:


> I can even think of an example where the two prepositions will play opposite roles: "Деньги собираются на сирот, да не для сирот". It means that the claimed purpose are orphans, but it's not orphans who will benefit from the money. The money is going to be embezzled.



- Деньги собираются на сирот, да не для сирот
- Money was raised _for orphans_ (general purpose), but not *for* the orphans (? emphasises that the specified purpose won't be met)


----------



## Garbuz

Maroseika said:


> Собирать материалы на доклад is hardly possible in any sense. But the following is possible and widely used:
> У меня уже набралось достаточно материала на доклад. Пожалуй, хватит и на диссертацию.


 

"На" - очень сложный полисемантичный предлог. Одно из значений - измерение количества: материала хватит на целую диссертацию (материала сколько?); здесь работы на день (работы сколько?). 

Но он также может поддерживать и идею движения (в той или иной форме) к цели: Змей Горыныч на Киев полетел, он копит деньги на свадьбу, нацелен на раскол. 

Сложность в том, что релевантными факторами в выборе между "на" и "для" оказываются все компоненты синтаксической группы: 
Verb + (Noun 1) + на / для  + Noun 2
Поэтому сформулировать общее правило очень сложно. Будут всевозможные ограничения на употребление, обусловленные как семантикой предиката, так и существительного.


----------



## Maroseika

eni8ma said:


> (concrete orphans would be statues )



Concrete - specific; definite (Oxford Dictionary of English).
I'm missing something?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

"Concrete" также означает "бетон".


----------



## eni8ma

Maroseika said:


> Concrete - specific; definite (Oxford Dictionary of English).
> I'm missing something?


Well, yes - concrete ideas, concrete plans, and other applications; but concrete applied to people, or other living things, turns them into statues   This is not an exhaustive list of when it is ok, or not ok, just a quick intro (perhaps people on the English forum might provide more applications)


----------



## Maroseika

eni8ma said:


> Well, yes - concrete ideas, concrete plans, and other applications; but concrete applied to people, or other living things, turns them into statues   This is not an exhaustive list of when it is ok, or not ok, just a quick intro (perhaps people on the English forum might provide more applications)


Thanks.


----------



## Sobakus

eni8ma said:


> - Деньги собираются на сирот, да не для сирот
> - Money was raised _for orphans_ (general purpose), but not *for* the orphans (? emphasises that the specified purpose won't be met)



This example illustrates the difference in meanings nicely:
- *на* always means purpose in the discussed sense. You can always replace the object after *на* with a substantivised verb to make the meaning more clear: деньги на *помощь* сиротам; деньги на покупку машины. With animate objects it sounds much less personal.
- an object after *для* is the beneficiary of the subject. Деньги не для сирот - the orphans won't recieve/benifit from the money, even if they're the proclaimed purpose. That's why inanimate objects often don't make sense. Деньги для *помощи* сиротам, as well as деньги для *покупки* машины have the meaning of particularity you described  (money for the purchase). So the meaning depends on the object here, among other things.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

eni8ma said:


> It does seem fair to say that для is more specific, and на more general.


Absolutely not.

(Не хочу тратить деньги на это барахло. I don't want to spend money on this junk.
Junk here is quite specific.)

They are just different prepositions with different meanings, used for different purposes.



eni8ma said:


> - Деньги собираются на сирот, да не для сирот
> - Money was raised for orphans (general purpose), but not for the orphans (? emphasises that the specified purpose won't be met)


(BTW, I don't like the reflexive form here. Деньги собирают would be better.)
It is impossible to translate this just by playing with the articles.
I am not even sure what a good translation would be, need to think about it.
The meaning is they are raising money to be spent on orphans, but orphans (neither orphans in general, nor any particular orphans) won't get the money.

Dad is saving money for a car for his son.
Папа копит деньги на машину для сына. This is the only option in terms of the prepositions.
The son will enjoy the benefits -- для.
The money will be spent on a car -- на (ironically, you use on with _spend_).

I suggest you just learn the correct templates and let them "settle down" in your brain for a while. After you have seen them in a critical amount of contexts, you will be able to say when to use _на_ and when to use _для_ yourself.


----------



## eni8ma

Mr_Darcy said:


> (Не хочу тратить деньги на это барахло. I don't want to spend money on this junk.
> Junk here is quite specific.)


OK



Mr_Darcy said:


> The meaning is they are raising money to be   spent on orphans, but orphans (neither orphans in general, nor any   particular orphans) won't get the money.


I didn't say "_particular_ orphans"; I said "_specified_ _purpose_ won't be met".



Mr_Darcy said:


> They are just different prepositions with different meanings, used for different purposes.


I know that для also means "for the benefit of".  Schaum says that it also has the connotation of "for the purpose of"


> для
> (a) for the benefit of
> (b) for the purpose of
> ...
> на
> (b) for a purpose, intended for





Mr_Darcy said:


> I  suggest you just learn the correct templates and let them "settle  down"  in your brain for a while. After you have seen them in a critical   amount of contexts, you will be able to say when to use _на_ and when to use _для_ yourself.


Obviously, if the meaning is "for the benefit of", it is для (unless I use Dative without a preposition )

I  had a very specific question about which preposition to use when the   meaning is "for the purpose", since there are two prepositions with  such  similar application.  I wondered if there was any shade of  difference between them.  Apparently there is.  My "explanation" is not  expected to be definitive - just a "sense" of which one is more  appropriate.

Я достигла _моей* цель*_ . Спасибо всем


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> but concrete applied to people, or other living things, turns them into statues



Or  if one wanted to name a company making concrete, it can be "The Concrete People". A pun of a sort.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

Я достигла цел*и*.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

morzh said:


> Or  if one wanted to name a company making concrete, it can be "The Concrete People". A pun of a sort.


Plus _конкретный человек_ could also be a pun, but with no relation to concrete.


----------



## eni8ma

Mr_Darcy said:


> Я достигла цел*и*.


Got it  Спасибо!
Gotta get out of that English habit of "_my_ ~"


----------

